# Diffuser FAIL. Any Help Appreciated.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I went through the same process, different diffuser and this is what you need to do. Write to the seller, calmly explain that is does not fit, send pictures and ask for an RMA#. Try and get them to agree to refund your return postage as well citing the ad copy stating it was a fit for your Cruze. 

The USPS International shipping cost to Pusan Korea was $88.25 for mine and it weighed a bit more than what you describe as mine was thick plastic. When you ship it, pay a little more and value it for the amount of purchase with shipping. I recommend this as if it gets lost, the USPS will pay out the insured amount. If it doesn't get lost and your seller actually pays you, you are out only a few dollars. 

For now, buy some Plasti-dip and experiment with that for now. only a few bucks to make your Cruze temporarily different. As for a more permanent solution, you will spend more for a bit better quality. https://www.carid.com/duraflex/gt-r...MI3PSR2Yyl2AIVg7bACh32MAQAEAQYAyABEgKnEPD_BwE , or try https://www.bmcextremecustoms.net/2020chcrreai.html , If you plan on driving in the winter with this, I wouldn't bother with ABS or Duraflex because it will break with a slight bump - don't ask me how I know - sore subject.

So did you document the new wiring for the tails? - I'd be interested in seeing what you did.


----------



## dand2392 (Nov 3, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I went through the same process, different diffuser and this is what you need to do. Write to the seller, calmly explain that is does not fit, send pictures and ask for an RMA#. Try and get them to agree to refund your return postage as well citing the ad copy stating it was a fit for your Cruze. The USPS International shipping cost to Pusan Korea was $88.25 for mine and it weighed a bit more than what you describe as mine was thick plastic. When you ship it, pay a little more and value it for the amount of purchase with shipping. I recommend this as if it gets lost, the USPS will pay out the insured amount. If it doesn't get lost and your seller actually pays you, you are out only a few dollars. For now, buy some Plasti-dip and experiment with that for now. only a few bucks to make your Cruze temporarily different. As for a more permanent solution, you will spend more for a bit better quality. LINK , or try LINK , If you plan on driving in the winter with this, I wouldn't bother with ABS or Duraflex because it will break with a slight bump - don't ask me how I know - sore subject.So did you document the new wiring for the tails? - I'd be interested in seeing what you did.



Hey thanks for replying! I will definitely check out the links! I do drive in the winter....maybe ill go more DIY approach and get the little screw on fin type diffuser and then just a exhaust tip. Ill have to do more thinking about it. But as far as the taillights i did not document it because I didn't have a forum subscription then but i could definitely look under there and let everybody know the color codes for each wire. If I remember right I had to cut off the connector from the aftermarket tails as it was supposed to be plug and play , but was not the same connector as my car needed. So i cut off the connector from both my cars' harness and the new tails and then trial and error tried each wire combination to get the correct connections. The colors do not match up at all. It was like yellow to purple, gray to white, red to blue etc.... Was very bizarre. Looked everywhere on internet for a wiring diagram and found one but it didn't help much. Trial and error worked much faster. I will definitely get that done when I have some time , probably this spring since I know that could definitely be some useful information here.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It is made for the Korean Chevy Cruze, which is basically Holden. (Rolls eyes). 

It's still on them though. You can just make an ebay case and get your money back. Just say it doesn't fit the Chevy Cruze as advertised. They will refund you, like no questions asked. I don't know why are considering anything else.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> It is made for the Korean Chevy Cruze, which is basically Holden. (Rolls eyes).
> 
> It's still on them though. You can just make an ebay case and get your money back. Just say it doesn't fit the Chevy Cruze as advertised. They will refund you, like no questions asked. I don't know why are considering anything else.


Snipesy is correct !! :happy:
Respond to ebay and the seller with "Not As Described" and point out the discrepancy in the listing that says it will fit your Cruze.
Then ask the seller for a pre-paid label to return item.
Ebay will refund your payment and the seller will give you a return label for item.
You can then buy a correct part for your Cruze !!! :yahoo:


----------



## dand2392 (Nov 3, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> It is made for the Korean Chevy Cruze, which is basically Holden. (Rolls eyes).
> 
> It's still on them though. You can just make an ebay case and get your money back. Just say it doesn't fit the Chevy Cruze as advertised. They will refund you, like no questions asked. I don't know why are considering anything else.


I tried, they're giving me a hard time. I've supplied them with the same pictures shown here and several others that are even better, including captions and inserts to make sure my case crosses the language barrier, and they are able to understand lol. And they're telling me that I must cut out the stock diffuser area in order to complete install...., which i know is untrue,.. ridiculous,.. *AND* would make mounting the new diffuser impossible given the screw locations :huh: . So I honestly kind of feel like they're playing the "i can't understand; me no know how to help" game on me. I asked for RGA label to ship it back and have asked for refund, both were replied to, but dodged the question. They keep saying I'm doing something wrong and I'm not.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

dand2392 said:


> I tried, they're giving me a hard time. I've supplied them with the same pictures shown here and several others that are even better, including captions and inserts to make sure my case crosses the language barrier, and they are able to understand lol. And they're telling me that I must cut out the stock diffuser area in order to complete install...., which i know is untrue,.. ridiculous,.. *AND* would make mounting the new diffuser impossible given the screw locations :huh: . So I honestly kind of feel like they're playing the "i can't understand; me no know how to help" game on me. I asked for RGA label to ship it back and have asked for refund, both were replied to, but dodged the question. They keep saying I'm doing something wrong and I'm not.


Did you make an item not as described case? They have to pay to ship it back, or forfeit. It's not up to debate. eBay doesn't screw around.

edit: Link: I received an item that does not match the seller's description. at https://resolutioncenter.ebay.com/

Again just say it doesnt fit the Chevy Cruze, you can post pictures if you want. Just give them like 2 or 3 if you do.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's too bad man. Good luck. 

I ordered a GM Korean grille for the Cruze on ebay convinced it would fit based on the listing and my own personal research by photo comparisons and what not. 

Turned out it was just slightly off. I mean by so little. Was strange that GM would have created an entirely new mold when they could have just used the standard front fascia.

Any way, argued with the Korean seller about a refund. They wanted me to ship it back so they can inspect it before they would issue a refund. I asked a dozen times if they would pay me back the $90 to ship it back to Korea. They said they would see. Well they lied. I guess I should be happy they refunded me for the price of the part. But they flat out stopped replying to ALL of my messages. They ignored me and I had to eat that shipping cost. 

This ordeal occured over two months. And to make it worse I could not give the seller a bad review because ebay only gives you 30 days to rate a seller I think.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My experience was with eBay and they did not help me at all.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

ALWAYS buy with a credit card and dispute the charge.


----------



## Takis (Jul 22, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I went through the same process, different diffuser and this is what you need to do. Write to the seller, calmly explain that is does not fit, send pictures and ask for an RMA#. Try and get them to agree to refund your return postage as well citing the ad copy stating it was a fit for your Cruze.
> 
> The USPS International shipping cost to Pusan Korea was $88.25 for mine and it weighed a bit more than what you describe as mine was thick plastic. When you ship it, pay a little more and value it for the amount of purchase with shipping. I recommend this as if it gets lost, the USPS will pay out the insured amount. If it doesn't get lost and your seller actually pays you, you are out only a few dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Takis (Jul 22, 2017)

Finaly return that product because i search one same as yours for my cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Takis said:


> Finaly return that product because i search one same as yours for my cruze


Let me know if you actually receive a refund. I did not.


----------



## Takis (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry i want to ask you what did you do it with the rear diffuser finaly?
Because i am looking for the same product that you buy but i found nothing.


dand2392 said:


> I bought a rear diffuser on eBay for my 2014 Chevrolet Cruze, this one pictured here.
> View attachment 250593
> 
> And so time passes and it comes all the way from Korea only to find out it is the shittiest plastic I've ever come across. Rather than thick ABS type bumper/ accessory plastic, its more like children's Halloween mask type plastic (I'm literally talking about the thickness of a finger nail). Secondly, apparently it is for the Holden Cruze ONLY, something the original ad had entirely mislead about by clearly stating that it would fit *BOTH* the _Holden_ & _Chevrolet_ Cruzes'. I've racked my brain for all possibilities, and I have come up with I have lost my $260 dollars. Quick and easy bumper mods to make this work are not a feasible possibility after assessing my situation for a couple days. I'd have to modify too much for the *possibility,* of *maybe,* having it *kinda,* work. Also shipping back to Korea costs $250 , which I am not paying. Here are some pictures to let you guys know whats going on.
> ...


----------

